# Where to get Black Diamond Blasting Sand?



## GodofFishtanks (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to know where I could get some Black Diamond Blasting Sand. I'm using it to cap my flourite. Can I get it at Home Depot? Lowes? I live in Vernon Hills, Illinois
Thanks!


----------



## diesalot (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## flippyfloppies (May 6, 2013)

This looks like the closest one to you (Tractor Supply): https://plus.google.com/105898707421199589864/about?gl=us&hl=en

never seen it at home depot


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

go to menards they have a black blasting grit. works like black diamond, or sounds like it does.

I have it in three tanks
--clean it well, really well.
--when you first put it in it will have a grey/brown layer on top, that will disappear as snails/fish mix it up/

'bout $5.00 a 50lb bag


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I got mine at Northern Tool!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

dprais1 said:


> go to menards they have a black blasting grit. works like black diamond, or sounds like it does.
> 
> I have it in three tanks
> --clean it well, really well.
> ...


+1 to this, I got the same stuff when I was in Chicago, cheap and convenient seeing as ya'll have Menards all over the place.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Menards here has Black Blast for $8/50lb bag. That's what I use for all my neo tanks.


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

I got mine from Northern Tools. Tractor Supply also carries it.


----------



## FuelingFire (Nov 8, 2012)

I just bought mine from tractor supply for $8.


----------



## GodofFishtanks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------

